# NGRC 2013 Friday Photos



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

OK be carefull what you wish for.......

Here is a link to about 180+ photos and videos I took Friday, I went to OH so you didn't have to....... 

Although it rained for most of the morning, and track power was in use, all layouts I saw were running just fine, lots of visitors, owners very friendly and we had a great time. 

Click slideshow in upper left. Default is 3 seconds per photo, change it as you like. 

Please copy and paste this link into your browser

picasaweb.google.com/11229280383903...7CNr5Ow7QE


Regards

Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

page not found???


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Jerry 

Thanks for taking the photos and posting for those of us that didn't go.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Great photos and video of some beautiful gardens. Were these typical of the convention or the cream of the crop? Thanks for taking the time and sharing.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Correction: This was of course Thursday, the rainy day 

Not "cream of crop" just the 6 or so layouts I could get to in the AM before 12:30 and time to head back to the vendor hall 

Friday and Saturday had some nice layouts as well, I will try to post those in a day or so 

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting, someone commented recently that none of the track powered layouts were running because of the rain, and stated that the one battery powered one was running. 

I can run my trains in the rain and with wet rails, in fact I often ballast and spray the track with a hose while the trains are running. 

I'm going to find that comment... 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

got it to work. thanks


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

You forgot one Jerry. (evil grin )











GaryR


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the pix Jerry, very nice.... 

Greg


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Outstanding pictures and videos. I have only been gone from the east for 16 months, but have forgotten how well plant material grow there. Not the same in the south west desert. 

Thanks


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry thanks for posting the photos. You got some good shots before the rain.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By bottino on 10 Jun 2013 07:55 PM 
Outstanding pictures and videos. I have only been gone from the east for 16 months, but have forgotten how well plant material grow there. Not the same in the south west desert. 

Thanks 

I use natural plants the grow in the desert Which means......I put the track down, Arrange the rocks and wait. The winds blow some kind of seed in and things start to grow....If it is not in the way or tries to attack the trains as they pass it gets to stay. 


JJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I keep getting page not found.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Jerry- Not sure why, others seem to see the album OK. Marty had a problem initially, but it cleared up. Are you registered with any Google site, as Picasa is a Google site, I believe 

Jerry


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

JJ those are called tumble weeds.

Paul


----------

